# What are you all charging for lip balm??



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Was curious what you all are charging for lip balm??? I am making some tonight to sell at a craft fair on Saturday. I do not have labels for them yet but decided to just label what floar they are on top of the cap. Peppermint would be "P".

So what are you all charging??


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I get 2.75 for .15 oz tube


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

we do very well at $2 for the slim line stick


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I get 2 bucks for mine.I do not have lables either I use star stickers Green is Apple,Red is Strawberrie and Blue is Grape.I put them in a tub of about 50 all mixed up and peole thing it is fun looking for the flavor they want.I allso have a sign in front of the tub with the ingrediance,price and star code.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

3 bucks for .15 oz tube with labels from betterbee


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

$2.50/tube w/my own label design.


----------

